# Ooth hatch rate contest (for free mantids)



## Paradoxica (Jan 3, 2013)

My giant shield ooth is hatching right now, what are your guesses for the total of nymphs?

Closest guess gets some nymphs for shipping cost!

Contest ends tomorrow when I count them out. USA only.

There we're +25 when I left for work this morning.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 3, 2013)

Species is Rhombodera Stalii

Good luck


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats on the hatch.


----------



## Danny. (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats B.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, anyone care to venture a guess?


----------



## Danny. (Jan 3, 2013)

75


----------



## sally (Jan 3, 2013)

congrats....ummmm i guess 97


----------



## Digger (Jan 3, 2013)

How the heck are you going to count them?? :blink: 

83

Congratulations on the new brood!


----------



## aNisip (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats! And good luck counting them all! 47


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 3, 2013)

160


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 3, 2013)

il guess 92, but those are the ones ive been waiting for, let me know how they go... ide like a couple when they are bigger p-p-please


----------



## ismart (Jan 3, 2013)

I say 63.


----------



## Chasesoda69 (Jan 3, 2013)

84


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

169


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll go with 40! Good luck! =3


----------



## Mirk (Jan 3, 2013)

changed to 142


----------



## agent A (Jan 3, 2013)

124


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

71


----------



## aychen222 (Jan 3, 2013)

200.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 3, 2013)

99


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

70


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 3, 2013)

69


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 3, 2013)

Rev Willie! Somebody always steals my number! Ding dang it!

72.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 3, 2013)

25+


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 3, 2013)

RevWillie said:


> 69





fleurdejoo said:


> Rev Willie! Somebody always steals my number! Ding dang it!
> 
> 72.


Patrick Frasier beat you both to it!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

I better change it back fast.


----------



## Plex (Jan 4, 2013)

around 60


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 4, 2013)

The number has nearly doubled overnight, and there are still more emerging! We might have to extend the contest another day.
;-)


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 4, 2013)

169...Final Answer


----------



## aNisip (Jan 4, 2013)

Can I re-guess? 177


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 4, 2013)

New and final number:

109


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 4, 2013)

200


----------



## Reptiliatus (Jan 4, 2013)

163


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 4, 2013)

i dont think you should be able to reguess....


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 4, 2013)

I second that. If you didnt tell anyone that the number doubled overnight, I would have been the only one with a high number


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 4, 2013)

exactly!!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 4, 2013)

Hertarem45 said:


> I second that. If you didnt tell anyone that the number doubled overnight, I would have been the only one with a high number


Double 25 is 50, I don't think i revealed all that much.I say it's all fair game until I post the final count.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 4, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> The number has nearly doubled overnight, and there are still more emerging! We might have to extend the contest another day.
> 
> ;-)


they are so cute


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

Im sticking with my guess of 124


----------



## Sticky (Jan 4, 2013)

They are so cute!


----------



## aychen222 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hertarem and I are going to split our winnings if it is 200 on the nose!


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 4, 2013)

Are more still hatching or does it seem 'all hatched out'?


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 4, 2013)

RevWillie said:


> Are more still hatching or does it seem 'all hatched out'?


They seem to have stopped for now. I'm gunna wait till tonight to see if any more arrive fashionably late.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 4, 2013)

No need to count. We all know its 71. Just get the box ready and message me for my address.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 4, 2013)

Cant decide if I want to guess 70 or 72! :devil:


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Cant decide if I want to guess 70 or 72! :devil:


Both have already been guessed.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 4, 2013)

They have you pinned down.....Good luck.


----------



## agent A (Jan 4, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> They have you pinned down.....Good luck.


go with 74!

i think u know why i like 74 so much


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 4, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> They seem to have stopped for now. I'm gunna wait till tonight to see if any more arrive fashionably late.


I'll have to wait till tomorrow because 7 more hatched since my last post.


----------



## mykey14 (Jan 5, 2013)

85


----------



## mykey14 (Jan 5, 2013)

stallis are my favorite species, they were my first mantis ever

congrats on getting an ooth to hatch!

i cant seem too


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 5, 2013)

85


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 5, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner! The grand total is 187, AndrewNsip is closest with 177. Congratulations.


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 5, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner! *The grand total is 187,*


HO-LEE MO-LEE, WOW!!! unk: :clap: Congrats!


----------



## aychen222 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm still holding out for latecomers!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, that is a lot of little bug butts! Congrats! Now why don't you tell us all each of their names. :tt2:


----------



## agent A (Jan 5, 2013)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Wow, that is a lot of little bug butts! Congrats! Now why don't you tell us all each of their names. :tt2:


Bob, Jina, Sally, Suzie, Jim, Bill, John, Ella, Paul, Samantha, Sam, Fred, Kara, Eric, Erica, Matt, Madison, Rhombodera stali 18-186, and Frankyskankybarnosupsistubamanto


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 5, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner! The grand total is 187, AndrewNsip is closest with 177. Congratulations.


Dang!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 5, 2013)

agent A said:


> Bob, Jina, Sally, Suzie, Jim, Bill, John, Ella, Paul, Samantha, Sam, Fred, Kara, Eric, Erica, Matt, Madison, Rhombodera stali 18-186, and Frankyskankybarnosupsistubamanto


Hey now, no cheating with using numbers. Every mantis wants deserves a unique name and a good parent should be able to tell them all apart. :stuart:


----------



## aNisip (Jan 5, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner! The grand total is 187, AndrewNsip is closest with 177. Congratulations.


Awesome! Didn't expect it but, I'm happy  Thanks Mike! (is that your name?) I really appreciate it! ^-^


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 5, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Awesome! Didn't expect it but, I'm happy  Thanks Mike! (is that your name?) I really appreciate it! ^-^


LOL, no but it seems like there are a ton of Mike's on the forum, I'm Brian


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 6, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> 25+


lol


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 6, 2013)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Hey now, no cheating with using numbers. Every mantis wants deserves a unique name and a good parent should be able to tell them all apart. :stuart:


but rhombodera stali #74 will always be rhombodera stali #74


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2013)

Crazy4mantis said:


> but rhombodera stali #74 will always be rhombodera stali #74


i like the number 74

can i change my guess to -1&lt; and &gt; 0?? :tt2:


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 7, 2013)

agent A said:


> i like the number 74
> 
> can i change my guess to -1&lt; and &gt; 0?? :tt2:


Sure you can...

I've got bad news for ya though, all the stalii's plus 2 ghost nymphs just climbed back inside the ootheca (-2)


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> Sure you can...
> 
> I've got bad news for ya though, all the stalii's plus 2 ghost nymphs just climbed back inside the ootheca (-2)


But this is abt the stalis, is it not?


----------

